# Schrift 2-farbig animieren



## jule_miietze (13. Juli 2009)

Halli Hallo Ihr Lieben 
ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte gern einen Text in 2 Farben animiert haben (siehe Bild / Link)
Zugleich sollen aber aber auch Sterne animiert werden, so wie in dem Bild eben 
Ich arbeite mit Photoshop CS2!
Mit der Animation allgemein kenn ich mich ein bisschen aus...es wäre trotzdem super wenn mir jemand von euch möglichst detailgenau ne Anleitung schicken könnte! Wäre echt voll toll <3

Hier der Link:
http://i25.tinypic.com/9zlicm.gif

LG


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. Juli 2009)

Hi,

im Grunde ziemlich einfach: Frame 1: rosa Schrift in klein. Frame 2: orange Schrift in größer + Stern.
Und anschließend x Zwischenbilder einfügen und noch das Häkchen auf "Deckkraft" aktivieren.


----------

